# Grow lights



## mkj (19/2/16)

Has anyone tried grow lights for hops? Supposedly photoperiod is pretty important - I've just ordered some Aliexpress 660nm LEDs, will give it a go shining a few hours a night at my outdoor hops (though it's a bit late this season)

Not sure how winter dormancy/spring is determined - soil temperature must be somewhat important, but you'd think that Perth winter would be nearly competitive with a Kent summer? In that case some LEDs might be able to trick it into growing through winter too?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/16)

I have grow lights, but I used mine indoors, I have the Grow-lux florescent not used them in years though, I can't imagine the LED lights working I am afraid to say, wrong lights and you will end up with weak plants, I really can't imagine any lights that would work out doors for hop plants.
I am always willing to learn so keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## yurgy (19/2/16)

this is in germany thats all i know


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/16)

They aren't grow lights, the light has to be above the plants, plants grow up towards the sun, same with the lights.It would be possible growing indoors with hydro in a controlled climate and growing a dwarf variety, I have read of one grower who does grow hops hydroponically.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/2/16)

Wow. Looks purty!!

Fwiw, The plants photosynthesize the energy emitted from the lights and need a certain amount to be emitted. So whatever the energy emission of the grow fluoro's are, if the LEDs are similar and are the same/correct wavelengths then the effect should be the same. 
I think the skepticism comes from the concept that LEDs are meant to be efficient low-energy lights. Hence they won't emit enough energy for plants. Admittedly fluoro's can potentially be low energy also, so I'd just go by whatever the emission rate of the fluoro's compared to the LEDs are. If they're the same it'll be peachy. 
Still not sure why you'd bother, but that's up to you [emoji6]


----------



## Benn (19/2/16)

Frankston cash converters has all your indoor growing needs,


----------



## evoo4u (19/2/16)

Probably not relevant in this context, but when I was looking around for a new fridge recently, I saw the new Panasonic inverter model with fancy blue and green LEDs in the crisper compartment! Their blurb:

*Fresher fruit & vegies with Vitaminsafe**

_Fruit and vegetables start losing valuable nutrition from the moment they are harvested. That’s why we developed Vitaminsafe technology; blue and green LED lights mimic the sun in the vegetable crisper, keeping fruit and vegies fresher for longer._

I bought a Samsung.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/16)

These are indoor, under lights.


----------



## Bribie G (19/2/16)

I think you'd need to have your system inspected by the local Plod to avoid any misunderstandings.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/16)

'Honest officer Purple Haze is a hop plant'

http://energyalliancegroup.org/home-grown-hops-michigan-craft-brewing-industry/


----------



## Diesel80 (19/2/16)

You won't get far with leds. I had a proper grow light with ballast for reasons not going into here. They are seriously like mobile suns. They pump out the light, add warmth and don't forget the sunscreen. I think the hops would really take to them. Anyone doing hydro hops these days?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/16)

I tried it 2 years ago, just for curiosity, the idea was to train them up the side of the green house out the side, over the roof and up the tree next to tree on the north side of the green house.
Possums ambushed them each night never even got as far as the roof top.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/2/16)

LED would work...sort of..but not well

You need the right colour temperature lamps and lots of light. What seemslight to us is dark to a plant.

The best way to tell if you have enough light is to use an old camera with auto shutter. go outside and record what the shutter and aperture is then go and do the same under the lights. You want it within 2F-stops.

If you have a decent hop plant your prob going to need a 250w Sodium & 250 Merc-vapour shinning directly on them


----------



## tugger (19/2/16)

Would the hops be more potent from a hydroponic setup.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/2/16)

I would imagine it would, with hydro it is pure nutrient being fed into the plant the oil yield would increase as you would have a very happy hop, the biggest problem is the root system trying to break out of the pot.


----------



## wynnum1 (19/2/16)

The hops only need a long day not all night so if you had a shopping centre or shop and put in the garden and use the grow lights for lights at night.


----------



## BottloBill (20/2/16)

Google hydro hop farms
It's not all about lights:blink:


----------



## mkj (20/2/16)

So having read a bit more about hops and light, it seems the important point is that they will begin flowering once the day length shortens a bit. Higher latitudes have better yields because with longer summer days they won't reach the shorter days so soon - there is more time for the hop to grow leaves/bines before it starts flowering.

I guess my plan would be to give them a few extra hours each night of LED light early in the season to delay flowering and increase the amount of vegetative growth. Then stop the night-lights and let them flower with lots of healthy growth to feed the flowers.

A bit different to indoor/hydroponic grow lights where the lights are giving the plants their entire energy - I just want to trick them into producing the right hormones.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/2/16)

Only to start off exotic/tropical types in winter under Energy Saver Type lights of around 80 Watt each.
Tip: the trick to growing tropical exotic types in Southern Victoria Australia. Start them off in winter under lights then ween them to the outdoors in early spring etc.


----------



## pcmfisher (20/2/16)

I suppose it would be a bit different telling the hydro shop owner you are growing hops.
Everyone else just grows tomatoes...


----------



## MHB (20/2/16)

Dredging up memories from year 10 Ag (back in the late 70's), there are two frequencies of light that are involved in when some plants flower. One is a Red and the other Blue, IIRC a relatively short exposure to blue light at night will prevent flowering and a couple of hours red extending the apparent daylight length will trigger flowering, (linked to the light from a full moon).
The right combination of the two can be used to make all the plants "turn on" flowering together.
Not talking about light for growth, I cant see that being economic but it could be interesting to look at triggering flowering, especially for those trying to grow hops outside the traditional latitudes 35-55o north and south of the equator, these are the zones that naturally get the right daylight length to trigger uniform flowering.
Mark


----------

